# 'The Time Hunters' - a book for children of all ages...



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new here and hope I'm in the right part of the site . May I invite you good people to look at my new novel 'The Time Hunters'. I hope it's an adventure in the spirit of Roald Dahl, CS Lewis and JK Rowling.



Becky is a typical thirteen year old English girl. She likes Facebook, gossiping and plenty of sleep. So when she and her brother Joe are invited to stay with their 'loony' Uncle Percy at his stately home, she thinks it'll be the worst summer ever. What she doesn't realise is that Bowen Hall is also home to a baby Triceratops, two Sabre-tooth tigers and the mythic hero, Will Scarlet...

'The Time Hunters' is a thrilling adventure that takes Becky, Joe, Uncle Percy and Will on a quest through time to find the legendary Golden Fleece.

The Clock is ticking....

Anyway, thanks very much for reading this and happy kindling.
Carl


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Carl, and congratulations on your book. This is indeed the right place!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, and it's cheap


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And fun


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Good morning - another KB member up at English times! I'm a big reader of children's books - many of which I read for the first times as an adult. Of course the Harry Potter books (I miss their summer release event), also William Nicholson's "The Wind Singer", Philip Pullman "His Dark Materials". I also read "Coraline" a couple of years back (so scared!) and "Apocalypse" by Tim Bowler (quite dark). I used to love the Narna Chronicles, but I haven't reread them for a while. The "Hobbit" I can read over and over just for the beautiful writing. Anyway, I have your book on my Kindle and look forward to reading it (there are three books up ahead of it). Good luck with your book.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Daphne,
Bless you. And thanks for writing. I hope you enjoy it   I miss the Harry Potter books enormously. I used to get sooo excited by their release. And I'm 42.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

What's the target age group on this? I'm guessing pre-teen and teen? Wondering if my 7 or 10 year old would like it... hmm...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd hope so, Candy. I'd like to think the TA is 7 - 70  
Carl
x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And at .99 cents it's worth a shot


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

I downloaded your book recently and am halfway through it. It's fantastic. It really is. Congratulations.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bless you, Maygirl. How far are you into it? I'm delighted you're enjoying it.
Carl


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm on Chapter 18. It really is great. It's one of the best books since I've had my Kindle. Are you planning on writing others?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I certainly am, Maygirl. I've started a sequel recently. The response from across the world has been wonderful. I hope you enjoy the last few chapters.   Let me know how you do.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, and there should be a book trailer coming out soon.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSlsKgHU8Dc

And here is the trailer should anyone be interested.


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

Carl, I have to say I finsihed it recently but forgot to tell you how much I enjoyed it. Quite wonderful. I hope you get a huge audience for it. I've written a review. I hope you are working on more.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aww, thanks, May. Yes, I am writing the sequel at the moment. Thanks for your support


----------



## Cavaguy (Nov 28, 2010)

I read a great deal of this with my neice (who's smart as can be) and I can promise you it's a tale your kids would love on thier kindles this Christmas.

S


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I downloaded the sample...hopefully I will have a chance to read the sample over the holidays.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aww, that great, Cavaguy  I hope you enjoy it Jenn.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Just bought your book. I won't have time to get to it until after the holidays, but I'm looking forward to reading it during my "down" time in January.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Mackenzie, thank you so much. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

Can I ask if you're planning a sequel. I really loved it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm actually writing it at the moment. I'm excited about it.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My weekly bump  Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

And a Happy New Year. Can I be cheeky and ask where you are setting the sequel?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course you can, May. Like the first book it will take place over three time periods, but the main one is the 17th Century Caribbean. We're in pirate territory 
Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My weekly bump


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

Oooh, that sounds fun. Is Johnny Depp in it.lol


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected] Not in the novel. But you get the idea. I might even have Captain Jack Ostritch instead


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

ANother weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bumplies.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello my little thread friend. Here's your weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly grump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Flumpy


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I just ought your book. The ones I was reading were getting a bit stale. I was wondering why I bought them. I will probably put them aside and begin yours. I will let you know if I like it. Ken.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bless you, Ken. I hope you enjoy it  Are you a children's writer?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Another weekly blimp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly flimp


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

This book sounds like a lot of fun!  I wish our kids were younger so they could enjoy it.  I'm going to mention the book to my wife, anyway, because quite a few of her friends have younger children.  Anything with dinosaurs and saber tooth tigers is going to be attractive to the under-12 crowd, and this one sounds terrific!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aww, bless you, Pearson. That's very kind of you


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And the paperback is now available on Amazon


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

I've just downloaded your Bernard book  How is the sequel going?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, May. The sequel to Time Hunters is going okay (I hope that's what you mean.) It's just hard fitting it in with everything else .


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Royal Wedding Weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And I now have a blog: http://carlashmoreauthor.blogspot.com/

I hope you may come and take a look


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We're pleased to welcome The Time Hunters as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Harvey


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly booomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Booomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bbooommppp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump.xx


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

Carl,
I read your book months ago and still think it's one of my favorites on Kindle. How is the second one coming along?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi May,
You are very kind. Thanks for the confidence boost. Yeah, the second is coming on nicely thanks. I'm hoping for a Christmas release


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly booooomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Booomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weeekly blump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bumpy


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And nearly finished the sequel for those that are interested


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I am proud to announce that the second Time Hunters book - 'The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity' is released on December 1st


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And TH2 is out now


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And for any UK readers, AMazon have reduced the price to 72 pence  x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Christmas boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

The Time Hunters series has nearly sold a thousand books this month, my first time  YAY.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

The Time Hunters books have now officially sold in excess of 10 000 books. Many thanks to all who have bought one.

Oh, and there is a very interesting TH meeting coming up very soon


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck with that meeting!  Should I send my paper version of TH1 to be autographed now, before you get too famous?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah, I wouldn't go that far, Nicola. But it's in London and it is tomorrow . Eeeeshk!


----------



## CKVolnek (Jul 18, 2011)

As a tween writer myself, love the title and cover. Excellent job. Will be hopping over to check it out. Congrats!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hope everything went as you wanted it to in London!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks CK. Amazing what dreamstime and photoshop can do.  Best of luck with your books. I love to hear from other children's/YA writers.

And Nicola, I don't really know what I expected. It was certainly very positive. It was with the Blair Partnership (JK Rowling's new literary agency) in Clerkenwell and they were incredibly supportive. We talked for about an hour and a quarter (the junior agent had and read loved TH1 and 2). I left paperback copies of TH1 and 2 with their Senior agent, so we'll see what she thinks. I think I'd like to work with them. But if it doesn;t happen, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Well Carl, I think that meeting was an achievement in itself.  I haven't tried the traditional publishing route yet, maybe next year.  After reading how difficult it is to succeed I was planning to save writing for retirement.  Couldn't wait any longer though, my brain was itching!  I used to teach as well - unfortunately German and French seemed to be the most hated subjects!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Hee!  Sounds like a fun series!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My advice is to self-publish, get some great reviews, sell plenty and then consider the traditional route.

And thanks, Emily. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a TH bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

TH1 has now received 50 out of 55 five star reviews in the UK.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Carl

Thanks so much for recommending my book to someone in another thread.  Just found it!
How are you getting on with the suggested TH amendments?  I'm guessing agents' pointers aren't optional?!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

No problem, Nicola  

I'm quite enjoying the revisions, actually. I don't know about how optional the suggestions are. What I do know is that I can only re-write the bits that I agree with. I just hope that'll be enough


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

The TH books have sold over a thousand copies. Thanks to all who have bought one


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

That previous message should have read that for the third month in a row TH has sold over a thousand copies


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And here's a TH bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My weekly TH bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My weekly TH bump


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Carl

Hope things are going well with your agents, and writing Book 3.  I'm afraid I let my forum visits take a back seat while I finished book 2.  Back now!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, the rewrite is now with the agent, Nicola so it's just a matter of waiting to see if they like it. If not, it doesn't matter matter because I prefer it. It was time well spent.

Loving the new covers. Both are great.

Carl
xx


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly TH bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to let everyone know that a majot publishing house in Brazil has expressed an interest in buying the rights to 'The Time Hunters.' A paperback copy has just arrived in Rio De Janeiro and I am awaiting their evaluaation. I'm sure these things fall through all the time but it's nice while its lasting


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Friday bump.x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Another Friday bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like to thank Nanny Netty for the 57th (out of 64) FIVE star review of The Time Hunters in the UK.

Cheers, Nanny,

Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And just to mention that the Brazillian publishing house has made an offer of a four figure advance plus ten percent of retail sales. I'm just awaiting the contract


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got back from 2 weeks in France so here's a French bump. Oooh La la.x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Boomp.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I am delighted to say that today I've signed the contract from major publishing house, Bertrand Brasil, to get 'The Time Hunters' published as a print & ebook in Brazil. For me, it's a dream come true. I'm very proud to be an independent writer in Britain, but it's also  humbling to think that a major publishing company in Brazil has faith in the series to publish it for the Brazilian market.


I'll keep you all informed of all developments.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a weekly bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a TH bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Today I have received the signed copy of my foreign language sales contract from my Brazillian publishers. It's official now. They have to pay me. Ha.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And now the advance has been paid into the bank and they're deffo not having it back


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH1 weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly blimp.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Carl, how's things?  Hope TH3 is progressing nicely


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, Nicola. Yep, TH3 is shaping up pretty well.

Congrats on your Xmas book. I'm a sucker for Xmas so I'll be getting it


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A blimp.


----------



## ssmithwest (Aug 2, 2012)

Darn, I missed the free promo.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aw, sorry about that, SSmith


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Might as well give this a Xmas bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas Eve and let you know that I've posted the first chapter of 'The Time Hunters and the Spear of Fate' on my blog this morning. Obviously you are welcome to look at it should you wish.

http://carlashmoreauthor.blogspot.co.uk/

Anyway, I hope everyone is well and safe.

Love to you and yours
Carl
xx


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm afraid I've had some time off promoting due to a serious bout of writing TH3, so I haven't been as sociable as I would've liked. 

Anyway, a belated Happy New Year to all and thanks to Holly and KW for their recent five star reviews of 'The Time Hunters' in the UK. Cheers, guys.

Carl
x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share with you that a major publisher in Italy has emailed me about the possibility of buying the foreign rights to publish The Time Hunters  for the Italian market.

As ever, I'll keep you all informed of what happens.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A big thanks to Alexandra for today's five star review of The Time Hunters  in the US.

And just to let everyone know, I've finished TH3 and am now working on the next draft. This is the fun bit


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to let everyone know I've finished the second draft of 'The Time Hunters and the Spear of Fate' today and it should be available on Kindle in the next few weeks, which will be over a month earlier than I had planned 

As is tradition now with a TH release, if anyone wants their name (or the name of anyone they care about/child/accountant etc) put in the acknowledgements then now is the time to let me know...

Cheers,
Carl
x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

TH3 now has 31 reviews over UK and .Com and 29 of them are 5 star ones. Thanks to all who've reviewed.

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I have now completed TH 4. Here is the link for any Time Hunters fans 

myBook.to/TH4TimeHuntSword


----------

